# Thumb Boars?



## bignutteddog

I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge of boars in the Thumb area? Judging by reading other threads it seems that a boar population is likely, but I haven't heard anyone talk about signs or spotings in that area.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Not that I know of yet, but in the case that they do make an apperance, I will have our hog cooker READY!!!


----------



## stinky reinke

I know a kid shot one last year on Nov. 15, south of Sandusky.


----------



## john warren

in 30 years of hunting the thumb i have met many bores,,,,but no boars.


----------



## 454casull

john warren said:


> in 30 years of hunting the thumb i have met many bores,,,,but no boars.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## fishmagnetmike

i dont understand why everybody is so down with hogs i think it would be great to have them around to hunt with my bow or gun for that matter i know they do damage but wouldnt it be worth it for another hunting season and a differant speices it could bring alot of money to michigan economy


----------



## cabledad

Being from Texas I will tell you its not worth it having wild hogs just to hunt.I am going to post a 45 minute talk on wild hogs from u tube,its very good. Chuck


----------



## Boatown

Kill every boar you see If not wait and see what happens !!!! to your food plot you spent 100's of dollars and time there one day next day all dug up and it will cost you more time and money .. They carry diseases and have a litter every 3 months with 10 to 15 in a litter that would make 40 to sixty more on your land to roam now do the math over years how many would be in a area 200- 300 i need not to say more


----------



## chopperloui

I have recently had a face to face conversation with a land owner from South Western Huron County that had a Hog Wild experience while bow hunting during the 2010 hunting season. He claimed he had to stay long in his tree stand because of a group of pigs. This year they had no sightings.


----------



## manbearpig

fishmagnetmike said:


> i dont understand why everybody is so down with hogs i think it would be great to have them around to hunt with my bow or gun for that matter i know they do damage but wouldnt it be worth it for another hunting season and a differant speices it could bring alot of money to michigan economy


I hope you are joking!


----------



## mr.cap

Also curios about this..would love a nice ham


----------



## Quackkiller

Go out to Caro


----------



## THS Sporting Center

Quackkiller said:


> Go out to Caro


 http://http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Caro&state=MI
Ok can you be a bit more specific or do we just hang out down town..:yikes:


----------



## BallsRdragn

THS Sporting Center said:


> http://http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Caro&state=MI
> Ok can you be a bit more specific or do we just hang out down town..:yikes:


Ohhh my....big hog's need luv'n too.


----------



## Okie Hog

> i know they do damage but wouldnt it be worth it for another hunting season and a differant speices it could bring alot of money to michigan economy


Uh, no. Hogs chase the deer off game plots, away from feeders and away from water holes. They can decimate crops like corn and soy beans. 

This game plot was torn up by hogs that took up residence. Forgot to turn the feeder off when the plot was planted. Small pigs scoot down a row pulling up the new shoots. 

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/6455/dsc01344x.jpg

Some of the culprits, i've since trapped four of them. 

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/9430/pict0649o.jpg


----------



## gunrunner

I know personally of 6-7 hogs killed in the thumb in the past 5 years. They were mostly killed in the winter by the coyote hunters. One was killed by my neighbor while deer hunting. And another was caught on a game camera, That one had an ear tag.


----------



## pike_mazter

gunrunner said:


> I know personally of 6-7 hogs killed in the thumb in the past 5 years. They were mostly killed in the winter by the coyote hunters. One was killed by my neighbor while deer hunting. And another was caught on a game camera, That one had an ear tag.




Where abouts?


----------



## frag

I saw one loose pig on the edge of Murphy Lake state game area. End of Arbela Road, east of Sheridan road. It was last winter, early spring and I was just getting in my exercise, and all I had with me was a .38 J-Frame and a ccw/cpl. The pig was small enough and looked like he could have been a recent escapee.


----------



## The Director

Got permission to hunt hogs near M 53 and M 81. The farmer said there are about 25 to 50 of them ripping up his hay fields. They seem to only come out at night. Real rare to see them during daytime. Have to wait till after gun deer season to chase them is the only problem. Also need to talk to CO and find out the rules of pig hunting.


----------



## dead short

gunrunner said:


> I know personally of 6-7 hogs killed in the thumb in the past 5 years. They were mostly killed in the winter by the coyote hunters. One was killed by my neighbor while deer hunting. And another was caught on a game camera, That one had an ear tag.


This is interesting. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## [email protected]

The Director said:


> Got permission to hunt hogs near M 53 and M 81. The farmer said there are about 25 to 50 of them ripping up his hay fields. They seem to only come out at night. Real rare to see them during daytime. Have to wait till after gun deer season to chase them is the only problem. Also need to talk to CO and find out the rules of pig hunting.


Have gun, will travel. Shrubby


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gunrunner

Over the years the pigs were killed about 1 1/2 miles to the east of that intersection. I live right there also have my whole life. We havent seen a pig in two years. Im a regular at Wild Johns Party Store playing cards with all the farmers, And noone has seen any lately.


The Director said:


> Got permission to hunt hogs near M 53 and M 81. The farmer said there are about 25 to 50 of them ripping up his hay fields. They seem to only come out at night. Real rare to see them during daytime. Have to wait till after gun deer season to chase them is the only problem. Also need to talk to CO and find out the rules of pig hunting.


----------



## hogcentral

a friend killed one in bad axe today. saw a group of four, one charged him and he shot it twice. said it was a male, 250+


----------



## dead short

hogcentral said:


> a friend killed one in bad axe today. saw a group of four, one charged him and he shot it twice. said it was a male, 250+


Really. Can you have your friend call me. This interests me. I'd like some more information as to where. If it's true, he surely wouldn't be in trouble. Have him call RAP @ 800-282-7800. 
If I don't hear from him I'll assume it's Internet hoopla. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## zeeshan

I find the ruling inexplicable: Why would the Court accept a case on one set of Propositions of Law but then permit the appellant to argue his case on the basis of a different set Propositions? Beats the hell out of me.


----------



## junkman

What?


----------



## trin44

my friends family has hogs on their property in the capac area,and they have treed a few hunters out there.


----------



## irishyank

I bow hunt up near Grindstone or Port Crescent and I've never seen one. But I do hear there have been a few sightings over by Port Hope.


----------



## MEL

zeeshan said:


> I find the ruling inexplicable: Why would the Court accept a case on one set of Propositions of Law but then permit the appellant to argue his case on the basis of a different set Propositions? Beats the hell out of me.



I was just going to say that!!!


----------



## Boatown

Last time I looked Huron county is closed to feral pig hunting Have seen a few on the Huron city hunt clubs fields A few weeks ago


----------



## dead short

Boatown said:


> Last time I looked Huron county is closed to feral pig hunting Have seen a few on the Huron city hunt clubs fields A few weeks ago


It is open. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boatown

My bad


----------



## Nodakhtr

fishmagnetmike said:


> i dont understand why everybody is so down with hogs i think it would be great to have them around to hunt with my bow or gun for that matter i know they do damage but wouldnt it be worth it for another hunting season and a differant speices it could bring alot of money to michigan economy


 
These wild hogs bring with them extensive damage to the land and crops. There is nothing good about these animals and need to be shot on sight. Have not seen or heard anything in center Tuscola County. I understand the brush and swamp areas from North Branch south is a problem.


----------



## bent barrel

They are very destructive. They must be stopped!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Briarpatch1

fishmagnetmike said:


> i dont understand why everybody is so down with hogs i think it would be great to have them around to hunt with my bow or gun for that matter i know they do damage but wouldnt it be worth it for another hunting season and a differant speices it could bring alot of money to michigan economy


NO SIR. THey are destructive, and will cost the state millions if they are established. Sure they are fun to hunt, but they are a bane. Tear up the woods like a machine, just a disaster for the natural world.


----------



## taylorswalker

i seen two adults and a load of piglets while turkey huntin .... wish i had my 223 ..... snover area


----------



## Northwood lures

Briarpatch1 said:


> NO SIR. THey are destructive, and will cost the state millions if they are established. Sure they are fun to hunt, but they are a bane. Tear up the woods like a machine, just a disaster for the natural world.


I have lived in three states that have high hog populations and I never saw what you are describing. I am pretty sure (really sure) you are just echoing what people in TX have been saying. Louisiana, Florida and The Carolina's have great hog numbers and as of today, they still have great deer numbers and great hunting. 

Michigan could never ever have what TX has in terms of destruction due to climate alone. 

I do love the back home northern ignorance though, as it pertains to about everything 
Makes me feel like I am living in the 19th century when V.E.Lynch was the lord of the hudson bay 

Lets hear some more stories... Like how the turkey are eating all the forage and starving the deer out!... like the good 'ol days!!


----------



## Romulas

Ive hunted in the thumb for about 30 yrs and have never seen a wild hog nor have I ever heard any of the local farmer's even talk about seeing any.


----------



## 9

irishyank said:


> I bow hunt up near Grindstone or Port Crescent and I've never seen one. But I do hear there have been a few sightings over by Port Hope.


Yup, I saw some hogs in the Port Hope Hotel back in the mid-90's!!!!:SHOCKED:
Just saying.......


----------

